# A few pictures from Detailing meeting - Glasgow 030509



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Guys

I would just like to thank the host and organisers of the meeting today - its all very appreciated.

Photos below in no particular order....

And, for all those that missed the day - try harder next time!

If anyone want hires versions, please PM me.

David


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

*More piccies*

More piccies


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

*More piccies 2*

More piccies 2


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

*More piccies 3*

More piccies 3


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

*More piccies 4*

More piccies 4


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

*More piccies 5*

More piccies 5


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Can you post them inline - after uploading them, clicking the attachments button (the paper clip) then Insert All. Makes it easier to view them, especially when there are a lot of images :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice pics.:thumb:

Any chance you could blank the plate on my Leon? Cheers.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Who has got the black XK??????

:thumb:


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Excellent day..... much info gathered.  some cracking pics, just a shame we never got all the vauxhalls who attented together, that would have been a cracking pic... maybe next time.


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

thanks for the good day sorry for being a bit quiet


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

everyones quiet at first


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Fist


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Come on Andy get the pics up.

And where is Billys pics.??


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

edited including the reason lol


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Come on Andy get the pics up.
> 
> And where is Billys pics.??


leave me alone lol


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Since its you Andy you worked like a Trojan yesterday.:thumb:
But you have till later no slacking.


----------

